# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Recurring dreams of being stabbed

## Meehaw

Over the past couple of weeks i've had a number of dreams where I get stabbed. I looked it up and I found that apparently the knife means love and being stabbed is receiving a favour? I'm not sure what to make of it, in two of the dreams I was stabbed in the back and in the other two I was stabbed in the stomach 

Just thought I'd see everyone elses thoughts on this and if anyone has had similar experiences? 

 :smiley:

----------


## grimmy35

Who stabbed you, and do you think that has any significance?

Here's the interpretation I got for stabbing:

"To dream that you have been stabbed, signifies your struggle with power. You may be experiencing feelings of inadequacy and defensiveness. Alternatively, you may be feeling betrayed as the popular phrase goes, "being stabbed in the back"."

Knife:  To dream that you are wounded by a knife, is symbolic of masculine or animalistic aggression.

As a side note - do you ever feel pain in these dreams when you are stabbed?

----------


## djinternet

Control the dream or stop it by knowing who is doing this to you.  Use sleep programming to investigate the Truth like so:

Say this OUT LOUD before sleep:

"I WISH TO KNOW THE TRUTH: WHO IS STABBING ME IN MY DREAMS?"

Then go to sleep and listen to the dream you get tonight - it will point out the truth to you in it.

When you find out who it is, it will all start to make sense.

----------

